# Sneaked out for a few hours



## Royd Wood (Feb 20, 2013)

and went to see The Who

did a bit of    - It was the quadrophenia tour - amazing show 

So I really enjoyed my few hours away from the farm


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 20, 2013)

Watch out, you're telling your age.

I love the Who too.

Also Bob Seeger and Credence Clearwater.

Went to a Bob Seeger concert last fall with DD in Dallas.

My Gosh, he is old and fat, but he can still sing.

I remember him when he was young, and I remember me when I was young.  

Hail, hail, rock and roll.

DonnaBelle


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## goodolboy (Feb 20, 2013)

I wounder if I could get them to do a show on my farm, I can't sneek out. 

Glad you got to, and enjoyed it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm young and I like CCR, Bob Seeger and The Who. lol Cheap Trick too.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 20, 2013)

Well in the 60s early 70s in the UK you were a Rocker (motorbike)  or a Mod (Scooter)
I was the proud owner of a Lambretta 150 way back in the 70s just before the punk  era oh what fun it was growing up 

Heres a link worth a glance
http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/quadrophenia?before=36


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 20, 2013)

So no Pistols? 
I LOVED the punk era!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My parents did not!

Glad you got away for a bit!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 20, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> So no Pistols?
> I LOVED the punk era!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My parents did not!


 trust me the transition from farmers son in the 60s to a punk in late 70s was a smooth one and by the 80s my number one group was The B--t-o-- S-r-er- from Texas.
The transition back to farming was slow


----------

